# Glades Weekend



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

Good weekend in the glades. 32 snook in 2 days. Most were 14 to 24 inches. Posted are 3 of the fish over 24. All on topwater.Lots of fun.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice 
i like snook big and small.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Gotta love topwater snook in the Glades! What topwater were you throwing?


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

> Gotta love topwater snook in the Glades!  What topwater were you throwing?


Mirrolure:
Mirromullet, blackback, gold body, chartreuse belly


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Mirrolure:
> Mirromullet, blackback, gold body, chartreuse belly


I love that color!


----------

